
Lessons Learned the Hard Way: Postgres in Production at GoCardless - Sinjo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu-cf-Jki60
======
Sinjo
Or if you prefer slides: [https://speakerdeck.com/sinjo/lessons-learned-the-
hard-way-p...](https://speakerdeck.com/sinjo/lessons-learned-the-hard-way-
postgres-in-production-at-gocardless)

